#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-21
<jedijf> hs think, no off
<ChinnoDog> My company has off but that is because our headquarters are in DC and it is very difficult to go into work on Presidents day. I didn't take off though. Ima workin.
<MutantTurkey> :/
<ChinnoDog> I need stero bluetooth headphones that have actual bass response. Anyone own a set they recommend?
<jedijf> does cerwin-vega make bt headphones?
<ChinnoDog> I lost my corded headset and now using Sony Erricson HBH-DS970 and there is no bass and it sucks
<ChinnoDog> no...
<ChinnoDog> grr, headset battery dead. No more music, crappy or otherwise.
<ChinnoDog> http://www.ehow.com/list_5864459_top-10-bluetooth-stereo-headsets.html
<PennBot> Title: Top 10 Bluetooth Stereo Headsets | eHow.com (at www.ehow.com)
<ChinnoDog> I'm thinking I need this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16875982275
<PennBot> Title: Newegg.com - Samsung Over-The-Ear-StereoMono Bluetooth Headset with Dedicated on off Switch Black WEP870 (at www.newegg.com)
<ChinnoDog> Its cheap, it has good bass and happens to have decent call quality.
<ChinnoDog> Reviews say it is cheap and prone to breakage but for $25 a pair I don't think I'll complain
<ChinnoDog> purchased.
<JonathanD> Morning PA.
<jedijf>  ribs, corn bread, sweet potato fries, and baked beans for breakfast
<jedijf> life is good
<PennBot> I already had it that way, jedijf.
<JonathanD> mmm
<ChinnoDog> and you aren't sharing
<jedijf> nothing to share, but i do have pulled pork and mac-n-cheese left
<andrew> mmm
<ChinnoDog> I have eggs and cinnamon raisin toast anyway.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-22
<JonathanD> Morning PA.
<andrew> JonathanD: Morning
<JonathanD> hey andrew
<teddy-dbear> mornin' andrew and JonathanD
<InHisName> Mornin'  teddy-dbear, andrew, JonathanD, sadly turkey and bacon aren't here to receive their good mornin's.
<teddy-dbear> hi InHisName
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<andrew> <greeting> InHisName
<InHisName> Thanks all, now I have renewed energy to continue studying for my last class in 70-291 tomorrow.
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> bark bark
<InHisName> r the turkeys going to the dogs ?
<MutantTurkey> D:
<InHisName> Or maybe china dogs gobbling up barking alien turkeys.
<ChinnoDog> nick ChinnoTurkey
<ChinnoDog> doh
<InHisName> I might use turnkey in the lock and get new identity but I'd be dogged by more jokes than ever.   ~/nick OccidentoDogTurkey
<MutantTurkey> I have enough jokes of my name
<MutantTurkey> maybe i should switch to something a bit less ridiculous
<ChinnoDog> Sause? Not Sauce?
<AppleSause> sause
<AppleSause> on purpose
 * teddy-dbear is staying with his nick
<teddy-dbear> it's what I am :-[
<MutantTurkey> :P
<ChinnoDog> Anyone have an opinion on whether it is risky to expose a web site to the internet that responds to a host name that isn't in DNS yet?
<andrew> I don't see what could go wrong.
<ChinnoDog> Technically you could still load the hidden web site by faking host headers
<ChinnoDog> But, is there an automated way attackers could discover and impelement that?
<ChinnoDog> I guess it is reasonably safe
<ChinnoDog> I am going to try to avoid it anyway. Hidden sites on production servers are bad practice.
<InHisName> ohhh a mass entrance ?
<pleia2> netsplit
<andrew> Yep, enjoy the ride
<InHisName> ride ?   Seems I missed out and just got back to reading.
<ChinnoDog> Seems to me that IdolOne > IdleOne
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-23
<andrew> http://i.imgur.com/4ZyaE.jpg
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
<toggles> chickens arse when it's eating
<ChinnoDog> ?
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> xkcd++
<ChinnoDog> hi Dossy
<Dossy> hi ChinnoDog :)
<Dossy> ?
<ChinnoDog> just saying hi
<andrew> Hi
 * andrew waits for dreamhost to update their one-click install to wordpress 3.1
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Whats new in the land of Breadman?
<andrew> pleia2: http://www.newser.com/story/112726/san-francisco-expects-first-snow-in-35-years.html
<PennBot> Title: San Francisco Snow: City Might Get First Snowfall in 35 Years on Saturday (at www.newser.com)
<andrew> See! It *did* find you!
<andrew> You can run, but you can't hide!
<ChinnoDog> I bet there are some nice sledding hills in SF
<pleia2> andrew: I mentioned that in #plug this morning, I'm going to be in LA this weekend
<pleia2> I will miss the potential snow :(
<andrew> pleia2: 1) That would require me to remember what happened hours ago 2) Read/follow IRC conversations 3) hrm... must prevent you from leaving snow area... or hope it waits for your return
<Traveler> In class doing subnetting
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-24
<Traveler> now the break ends
<MutantTurkey> :[
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: What kind of deranged person shoots a sea lion?!
<pleia2> a mean one :(
<ChinnoDog> If only we had the technology to read minds, we could ask the sea lion what the guy looked like so we could go kick his ass.
<JonathanD> Morning PA>
<jackson> mornin
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Howdy SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> Ni hao
<andrew> PennBot: ping
<PennBot> pong
<pleia2> btw: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/02/24/banshee-in-natty-to-ship-multiple-stores-and-contribute-to-gnome-foundation/
<PennBot> Title: Banshee In Natty To Ship Multiple Stores And Contribute To GNOME Foundation (at ubuntu-news.org)
<ssweeny> there's been some hubbub on the internets about that
<ssweeny> i can understand canonical wanting a cut but i'm not to thrilled with the amount
<pleia2> this is the follow-up/compromise to all the hubbub
<ssweeny> yeah
<ssweeny> props to them for offering 25% of U1MS
<ssweeny> but 75% feels like too much
<ssweeny> esp since the U1 revenue won't be nearly as much
<ssweeny> even a 50-50 split wouldn't seem so bad
<ssweeny> it would be nice to see some actual numbers though
<mutantturkey_> o/
<ChinnoDog> uh.. yes, you with the plumage?
<mutantturkey_> why do all the jokes revolve around me and my turkeyhood
<ChinnoDog> turkeyhood++
<ChinnoDog> because it is fun
<mutantturkey_> I think you're barking up the wrong tree.
<ChinnoDog> So, what is the question?
<mutantturkey_> Why don't you sniff someone elses butt? ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> Banshee runs in Windows?
<ChinnoDog> So it does.
<ssweeny> it does now
<ChinnoDog> It looks nicer in Ubuntu. And, a lot of spiffy plugins are missing.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-25
<MutantTurkey> I just ran iTunes in linux
<MutantTurkey> I was shocked.
<MutantTurkey> I didn't know wine could actually handle it.
<jedijf> it should only run once, and then announce, i can run you, but i choose not to
<MutantTurkey> ?
<jedijf> such a hog
<ChinnoDog> How many sheets of paper can I put in an evenlope without paying extra for postage?
<ChinnoDog> oh. google told me the answer
<andrew> depends, what's the weight of the paper?
<ChinnoDog> I was hoping for an answer that isn't a division problem
<ChinnoDog> The limit is 1oz for an envelope
<ChinnoDog> I packed my envelope to .95oz
<andrew> You could have done better
<JonathanD> Morning PA.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: did you count the weight of the stamp?
<JonathanD> evil.
<JonathanD> Thats like tax on tax.
<InHisName> I usually can do 5 sheets of 20lb paper and one long envelope for about 1 oz
<InHisName> If you used the rice paper for airmail (10 lbs ?)  then 10 sheets plus one envelope.   Might even get away with an eleventh sheet.
<ChinnoDog> waltman: No, but I measured it after I sealed it and it was still .95 so I think there was enough left to cover the stamp
<ChinnoDog> I put in two sheets of copy paper + 4 sheets of college ruled lined paper.
<waltman> yeah, that's about as much as you can put in an envelope.  and obviously a stamp weighs less than a sheet of paper. :)
<waltman> I also imagine you can go a bit over 1 oz before they're going to catch you
<chuckh1958> If I want to install libreoffice on ubuntu 10.04 do I first have to remove openoffice?
<andrew> if you install it from a ppa (like I did), it will remove openoffice
<andrew> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<PennBot> Title: PPA : “LibreOffice Packaging” team (at launchpad.net)
<chuckh1958> I tried that. I get errors every time I try to install it and the installation has to be manually removed.
<chuckh1958> andrew: did you install it on 10.04 or 10.10? I never updated to 10.10. Well actually I did but rolled back to 10.04 when evolution was hopelessly broken on 10.10.
<chuckh1958> Or I should say - evolution exchange was hopelessly broken on 10.10.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> howdy.
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone here use the Arduino platform?
<andrew> chuckh1958: 10.10, but the PPA appears to be for both
<SamuraiAlba> Was looking to dev under linux for it ;)
<SamuraiAlba> Got a Mega 1280
<chuckh1958> andrew: it may be but I get errors from symaptic when I try to install libreoffice-gnome per the unbuntugeek web site. It leaves it half installed. Not sure which package to remove to get rid of openoffice. There are dozens of openoffice packages and I dont want to do them all individually.
<chuckh1958> I'm thinking I ought to try to uninstall openoffice first, then install libreoffice. I think there are some files common to both.
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: No Arduino, but I just had a bacon, egg & cheese sammich for lunch!
<SamuraiAlba> I have eggs, cheese, and bacon this morning, and bacon with ramen noodle for lunch :)
<rhpot1991> bacon overload
 * rhpot1991 doesn't care for bacon, unless its made of turkey
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey is not here to see that I am not the one that brought up turkey this time.
 * waltman backs slowly away from rhpot1991 
<rhpot1991> waltman: thats the normal response
<waltman> I have nothing against a turkey sandwich, or roast turkey, or even a Wawa turkey bowl.  But turkey bacon?  That's Unamerican!
<waltman> bacon should be swine.
<rhpot1991> waltman: eh, I don't care for pork
<waltman> !
<waltman> it's the other white meat!
<rhpot1991> I'll do ham sometimes but thats about it
<rhpot1991> waltman: don't need two white meats, already got a good one :)
<waltman> no pork fried rice?
<rhpot1991> no thanks
<waltman> no pork chops?
<rhpot1991> no thanks
<waltman> no brats?
<rhpot1991> chicken equivalents
<waltman> oh well, more for the rest of us!
 * teddy-dbear can survive on chocolate :-[
<rhpot1991> chocolate is over rated, unless its in beer
<waltman> !
<rhpot1991> heh
 * waltman backs even further away from rhpot1991 
<teddy-dbear> where's a chan op when you need one?
<rhpot1991> teddy-dbear: if it makes you feel better chocolate > pork
<teddy-dbear> chocolate chip cookies make me feel better :-D
<rhpot1991> the only chocolate I have at my desk is: http://www.rishi-tea.com/store/chocolate-chai-organic-fair-trade-chai.html
<PennBot> Title: Chocolate Chai, Organic Fair Trade Chai (at www.rishi-tea.com)
<teddy-dbear> not my idea of a cup of tea
<SamuraiAlba> Bacon- The gateway meat for vegetarians
<teddy-dbear> chocolate should be in bars or chunks
<teddy-dbear> and cookies
<waltman> preferably in chip form
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: Where did you find these people who like neither bacon nor chocolate?
<waltman> rhpot1991: I suppose chocolate-covered bacon would be right out?
<ChinnoDog> chocolate covered bacon is interesting but not my thing. I am not into salty chocolate.
 * rhpot1991 passes on chocolate covered bacon, even if its turkey form
<waltman> http://yfrog.com/h7407jj # speaking of bacon
<PennBot> Title: Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/h7407jj - Shared by carolkolb (at yfrog.com)
<ChinnoDog> hi PhillieFresh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-26
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<PennBot> http://www.instantcrickets.com
<InHisName> @later tell SamuraiAlba here is a web site for you --- http://baconloversbacon.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<PennBot> InHisName: The operation succeeded.
<SamuraiAlba> Finally drove in traffic!
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: Yay!  Did you just get your license?
<SamuraiAlba> Got my permit a few weeks ago
<waltman> congrats!
<SamuraiAlba> Danke
<SamuraiAlba> About to play with Ableton Live Suite
<SamuraiAlba> And find a USB A>B cable for my Arduino Mega
<jedijf> erstazi: what's that teach kid programming app?
<ChinnoDog> Who are you teaching?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: who is your vps provider
<erstazi> jedijf: ALICE is the name.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: http://www.instavps.com/
<PennBot> Title: InstaVPS.com - Home - Quality Dedicated Server, VPS, and Colocation hosting at great prices (at www.instavps.com)
<ChinnoDog> Not VPS, it is a blade server!
<ChinnoDog> VPS--
<ChinnoDog> latency--
<ChinnoDog> Look on WHT for a discount code to save a couple bucks
<ChinnoDog> I still have lots of free memory on my server. Later I might bring up a virtual Windows server on it for work related stuf.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I am not seeing any blade servers on their site. They must all be in use.
<ChinnoDog> My uptime has been really good though and I have not had much problems. I wonder if they will have more later.
<jedijf> ok what's the panel thingy that shows open apps?
<rmg51> it should just be there
<rmg51> what did you mess up now?
<jedijf> rmg51: they deleted panel, now thge apps don't show up when opened
<rmg51> it might just be a slider thingy
<rmg51> just need to adjust it
<rmg51> I didn't see anything in add to panel
<jedijf> rmg51: where did you get your laptop
<rmg51> which one?
<PennBot> Rumor has it which one is it, rmg51
<rmg51> the Dell or System76
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-27
<mikedep333> pleia2, it looks like the forsook lynx compatibility finally
<mikedep333> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://debian.org
<mikedep333> what? they stopped archiving debian.org after 2009?
<mikedep333> http://web.archive.org/web/19970414140647/www.debian.org/news.html
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> look at their logo
<mikedep333> and then look at the 1997 news item "search for debian logo continues"
<chocolaate-maan> bots http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<PennBot> Title: Upload Mirrors -Easy file upload to multiple free file hosts - Download - psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar (at uploadmirrors.com)
<chocolaate-maan> this is not spam http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
<PennBot> Title: Upload Mirrors -Easy file upload to multiple free file hosts - Download - psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar (at uploadmirrors.com)
<jedijf> should i bother with openvz or just get processor that supports kvm
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<mikedep333> is my connection messed up or has there not been anything said for hours?
<andrew> no info on the first option, but the last thing to be said was from SamuraiAlba
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-20
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: how about wik or if too long then --> wi
<jthan> Who's awake?
<andrew> jthan: me
<jthan> woo!
<andrew> Are you?
<jthan> I mean... clearly!
<andrew> You could be a script set to respond anytime there is activity.
<jthan> I could, yes.
<andrew> See? Another quick response to me.
<jthan> Probably a script
<andrew> I like the variable timing on the responses of this script.
<jthan> I am very glad
<InHisName> I'm awake, too, jthan
<InHisName> btw: good morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Still, more good mornings
<jedijf> i think i just read 'google alert' as 'frugal alert'
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<adom> mo'nin
<morecheese> ello
<teddy-dbear> lo :-D
<InHisName> hi
<adom> having fun trying to get this conky theme working...
<adom> damn conkyForecast doesn't like my location partner code
<adom> i dont think i have a default config file for conkyForecast...anyone using conky that can tell me where the config file is normally?
<adom> i searched /etc but found nothing
<jedijf> . ?
<adom> ..?
<jedijf> .?
<jedijf> .conky?
<adom> not in there
<jedijf>  /home/adom/.?
<adom> looks like it wasn't using a config file for conkyForecast
<adom> so im making one
<adom> like frankenstein
<jedijf> just do static partly sunny
<adom> static partly sunny chance of nyancats
<adom> done
<ChinnoDog> Someone has left me a box of bacon mints
<waltman> I'm not sure I'd like minty bacon.
<ChinnoDog> me neither but it is here
<ChinnoDog> I haven't removed the plastic yet
<MutantTurkey> Fixed width themes on websites are from hell
<MutantTurkey> why would anyone create a fixed width website?
<MutantTurkey> that's just plain dumb.
<MutantTurkey> RAGEE
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-21
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!!
<MutantTurkey> ping pong
<teddy-dbear> pong ping
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<InHisName> king kong
<SamuraiAlba> woot
<InHisName> Hey SamuraiAlba, what did you snag from woot.com ?
<SamuraiAlba> nothing yet
<SamuraiAlba> I do have an HP rack server tho
<SamuraiAlba> And I slept behind a holiday inn once
<SamuraiAlba> no hobo
<InHisName> I slept under a bridge several different times.
<waltman> InHisName: What's your Hobo Name?
<InHisName> Didn't ever have one, bobo maybe ?
<teddy-dbear> NotInHisName ;-)
<waltman> InHisHoboName
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: did you see the u-tube of Lasagna make with fast food ingredients.    18 big macs, 18 baconaerators, 18 some other fancy sandwich.   Lotta layers of bacon, cheese, and + 1 quart of big mac sauce.   Layer it all in 10" deep x 24 x 20 baking pan.   One of those extreame cooking shows on u-tube.
<InHisName> DowdyDoody
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: this isn't the one but still way over top.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2s0aOhkjmY
<PennBot> Title: Barbaric Brutal Breakfast - Regular Ordinary Swedish Meal Time - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<tony__> hiya anyone up... have a probably really simple enlightenment question
<tony__> i'm using illume for a tablet...and can't figure out how to show just a wallpaper and not a long collection of icons.. -_-
<tony__> googled and they said disabling some module i don't have :/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<SamuraiAlba> mornin
<JonathanD> wootoff, btw
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<SamuraiAlba> I <3 Pizza!
<JonathanD> Hey SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
 * SamuraiAlba points to shiny semi-new gently used rack
<JonathanD> It's going.
 * SamuraiAlba drools
<JonathanD> rack?
<SamuraiAlba> HP Proliant DL380 G5
<SamuraiAlba> Dual Quad Xeon :)
<SamuraiAlba> Now running ...
<SamuraiAlba> Ubuntu Server!
<SamuraiAlba> now at BASH PROMPT!
<SamuraiAlba> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop...
<SamuraiAlba> 21 minutes to go LOL
<SamuraiAlba> I V3 prompts, but I need a gui
<SamuraiAlba> *<3
<SamuraiAlba> now to get Teamspeak server and CS:Source server...
<MutantTurkey> zzzz
<teddy-dbear> morning
<MutantTurkey> hey oh
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> ping ponger
<ChinnoDog> eat more bacon
<adom> morning champs
<MutantTurkey> trying to implement mac like application switching in twin today
<MutantTurkey> that's my goal
<MutantTurkey> should be easy
<MutantTurkey> xlib has a built in atom for wm_class
<MutantTurkey> basically a check if the other windows fit the current window class
<MutantTurkey> nvm who wrote this crappy code
<MutantTurkey> I'm out
<MutantTurkey> time to go hangout with better coders...
<MutantTurkey> kwin is the crappiest bloatiest crap of all time
<MutantTurkey> C++ is the crappiest bloatiest crap of all time
 * waltman confesses he kinda likes C++
<waltman> Java's way crappier and bloated than C++
 * EvilResistance gets PennBot to slap MutantTurkey
<EvilResistance> hmm
<MutantTurkey> c++ is crap
<EvilResistance> factoids might be a problem...
<MutantTurkey> it's so inconsitant and overly compicated
 * EvilResistance has been debugging the code, but cant figure out where its breaking
<MutantTurkey> I don't need to use object oriented bloat classes for every single structure...
<MutantTurkey> I don't need all this bloaty crap.
<MutantTurkey> not to mention the kde3 developers bloat the crap out of everything
<EvilResistance> @bacon is <reply>BACON!
<PennBot> I hear ya!
<MutantTurkey> bacon?
<PennBot> BACON
<EvilResistance> w00t
<EvilResistance> ... i think...
<waltman> I used to feel that way about C++, too. But two things happened soon after I started here at Drexel. First, I went to a talk by Bjarne Stroudstroup at Penn on how C++ is a better C than C.  Second, I met a now-former PhD student who was a C++ guru.
<waltman> Now the scales have fallen from my eyes.
<EvilResistance> *ssh's into the system*
<waltman> the stuff in STL is pretty awesome.
<waltman> Not that there's not sucky stuff in C++, of course. But when I'm writing my own C++ code I can generally stick to the non-sucky parts.
<EvilResistance> @no bacon is <reply>The Almighty Food of Godliness
<PennBot> 10-4.
<EvilResistance> bacon?
<PennBot> BACON
<EvilResistance> bleh
<MutantTurkey> http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/c++/
<PennBot> Title: C++ is Good for the Economy, It Creates Jobs! (at harmful.cat-v.org)
<MutantTurkey> enjoy
<EvilResistance> @forget bacon
<PennBot> I hear ya, EvilResistance.
<EvilResistance> bacon?
<EvilResistance> :P
<MutantTurkey> Alternatives: Thowing yourself into an active volcano
<EvilResistance> @bacon is <reply>The Almighty Food of Godliness
<PennBot> I hear ya, EvilResistance.
<EvilResistance> bacon?
<PennBot> The Almighty Food of Godliness
<EvilResistance> :)
<EvilResistance> it works!
<MutantTurkey> @bacon is <reply> The Almighty Food of the Gods
<PennBot> ... but bacon is <reply>The Almighty Food of Godliness ...
<MutantTurkey> that is a more appropriate answer
<MutantTurkey> they said i could become anything so I became God.
<EvilResistance> @forget bacon
<PennBot> Gotcha!
<MutantTurkey> waltman: http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/OO_programming/
<PennBot> Title: Object Oriented Programming is Inherently Harmful (at harmful.cat-v.org)
<EvilResistance> @bacon is <reply>The Almighty Food of the Gods!
<PennBot> 10-4, EvilResistance.
<waltman> Yeah, OOP can definitely get out of hand.  Cocoa and iOS, for instance, where you've got to dig through a dozen levels of objects to find where the method you want is defined.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Ever try to work with 2d or 3d arrays in C?  They suck.  In C++ I created a 2d array object lets you encapsulate all the crap with pointers so you're just passing one thing around.
<waltman> And because of inlining it's just as efficient as regular code. Maybe moreso, since in my object you know you've always just got a big contiguous block of memory.
<MutantTurkey> what's wrong with pointers and why aren't you using structure?
<MutantTurkey> I understand there are definitely use cases for it of course
<MutantTurkey> but blanket slapping it on ever project is ridiculous
<waltman> I'm not sure what you mean by structure. That's what would be stored inside each element in the 2d array. And since C++ supports templates, one generic 2darray class can be used to arrays of ints, doubles, or Foos.
<MutantTurkey> can't you do a similar thing with structs and functions as what classes do?
<waltman> Generally in C you do multidimensional arrays by creating an array of pointers. But they suck, because they're hard to define and you've got to remember to alloc and free the memory. C++ lets you encapsulate all that.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: You can. That's what the stdio library does with file pointers. But it's nice sometimes to have the methods and data all in one place.
<MutantTurkey> right on
<MutantTurkey> you should just use a matrix library then :-)
<waltman> Compare doing matrix math in something like newmat vs blas :)
<waltman> or even gsl, which gives you a wrapper around blas.
<MutantTurkey> isn't blas terribly slow?
 * MutantTurkey vague memory
<waltman> No, blas is pretty much the gold standard in speed. It's what matlab uses, for instance.
<waltman> It's highly tuned fortran code.
<waltman> But it's hard to use because the function calls have like a zillion options.
<waltman> You can use those to make it run EVEN FASTER (there's a project at Drexel called ATLAS that does that) but it makes it hard for an end user to use directly.
<MutantTurkey> i thought matlab is crap too...
<MutantTurkey> :p
 * MutantTurkey is going to shut up
<MutantTurkey> wooop
<JonathanD> hi MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> hi :-)
<ChinnoDog> ubuntu for android. yay
<ChinnoDog> that is only cool if it doesn't consume massive amounts of resources and slow the phone to a crawl
<Sadin> grrrrr i need to reinstall my VPS operating system but im undecided between debian or CentOS
<MutantTurkey> debian.
<MutantTurkey> DUH
<MutantTurkey> NEXT
<MutantTurkey> @next
<PennBot> I have no idea!
<MutantTurkey> @next is <reply> Another Satisfied Customer! NEXT!
<PennBot> Okay.
<MutantTurkey> @next
<PennBot> Another Satisfied Customer! NEXT
<Sadin> hmmmm went with CentOS 6
<Sadin> support RedHat more
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: what why?
<MutantTurkey> why do you need to support Redhat?
<MutantTurkey> debian is the obvious server choice...
<Sadin> @sadin is <reply> A dude who loves Fedora and supports Redhat/Fedora/CentOS all the way.
<PennBot> 10-4.
<Sadin> @sadin
<PennBot> A dude who loves Fedora and supports Redhat/Fedora/CentOS all the way
<Sadin> :D
<Sadin> besides debian and centOS are equals one is dpkg though and one is rpm
<MutantTurkey> why do you always check it?
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: I think it's a bit more complicated than that :p
<Sadin> With a server os yu want something with big release cycle and is stable.
<Sadin> Debian or CentOS are the only thing that pop in my mind
<Sadin> no offence to ubuntu but id rather use its origin
<MutantTurkey> that's crazy
<MutantTurkey> what you wantis arch
<MutantTurkey> bleeding edge and probably going to break.
<MutantTurkey> :p
<MutantTurkey> next
<MutantTurkey> @next
<PennBot> Another Satisfied Customer! NEXT
<jedijf> phrik thief
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-22
<pleia2> pfft, our linode rebooted for the lols
<EvilResistance> whoo, the thing works now.
<EvilResistance> i had to kinda gut supybot to do it but meh
<EvilResistance> @-bacon
<PennBot> I don't have a clue!
<EvilResistance> thought not
 * EvilResistance beats PennBot
<Sadin> @sadin
<PennBot> A dude who loves Fedora and supports Redhat/Fedora/CentOS all the way
<Sadin> :(
<Sadin> @sadin
<PennBot> A dude who loves Fedora and supports Redhat/Fedora/CentOS all the way
<Sadin> :D
<Sadin> @sadin set
<PennBot> I don't know, Sadin.
<Sadin> darnit i forget how to change it
<InHisName> Got xrdp to function (actually was to get vnc to function correctly under it)
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<JonathanD> ubuntu phone thingy cool.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<adom> sad i had to let trackbar.pl go for irssi, sometimes it covers the last line of chat in a window :(
<jedijf> fix it
<adom> loggin on on my home machine
<adom> brb
<adom> ok
<adom> finally
<adom> anyone here run irssi with twirssi?
<adom> bacon?
<PennBot> The Almighty Food of the Gods
<adom> irssi is <reply>Irssi is the superior IRC app.
<adom> @irssi is <reply>Irssi is the superior IRC app.
<PennBot> I already had it that way, adom.
<adom> irssi?
<PennBot> Irssi is the superior IRC app
<JonathanD> irssi is the only irc app.
<adom> professor wants an Inoia dual touchscreen tablet for his new laptop (old one's coming off lease soon)
<adom> Iconia*
<adom> http://www.acer.co.uk/ac/en/GB/content/iconia
<PennBot> Title: ICONIA (at www.acer.co.uk)
<adom> JonathanD: do you use twirssi with irssi by chance?
<JonathanD> nope.
<JonathanD> I use irssi, screen, on a (semi)dedicated irc linode.
<adom> im installing Net:Twitter via cpan and its installing a metric shit ton of modules that i probably didnt need to
<JonathanD> cpan is fun.
<adom> "...this is just needed temporarily for testing, do you want to install permanently?" yes :/
<JonathanD> someone recently told me to use something better and newer.
<adom> dont know cpan at all, kinda worried ill much this up
<JonathanD> cpan is noisy.
<JonathanD> but it usually "works"
<adom> let me ask you this...
<adom> this is the command i used:
<adom> cpan -i POE POE::Filter::IRCD Net::Twitter
<adom> lets say someday i want to uninstall it, whats the uninstall command? is there one?
<JonathanD> I usually end up asking someone :)
<JonathanD> adom: waltman probably knows.
<adom> this seems excessive
<adom> back in a bit
<waltman> I confess I don't know how to uninstall modules. I've often wondered the same thing.
<waltman> http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=819328
<PennBot> Title: How to uninstall Perl Module? (at www.perlmonks.org)
<jedijf> cpan...modules for life
<waltman> Oh, ok.  If you follow the instructions for installing a module step-by-step, one of the steps usually creates a Makefile from Makefile.PL. That Makefile has an uninstall target.
<waltman> So if you can find that, you should be able to just run "sudo make uninstall".
<teddy-dbear> sudo make me cookies :-D
<MutantTurkey> cookies :-)
<teddy-dbear> cookies++
<MutantTurkey> oh god html formatted emails are the bane of my existance
<MutantTurkey> NO I DO NOT WANT TO READ THAT IN BRIGHT PINK.
 * waltman adds to his "troll_MutantTurkey.txt" file...
<MutantTurkey> whut whut
<waltman> echo oh god html formatted emails are the bane of my existance >>~/troll_MutantTurkey.txt
<MutantTurkey> heh
<MutantTurkey> I wouldn't mind seeing that file xp
<waltman> :)
<MutantTurkey> fkkkkkkkkkkkkkk deleted the database
<MutantTurkey> fk fk fkf kfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfkfk
<waltman> This is when you restore it from your nightly backups :)
<jedijf> waltman: re sudo plug - you have to be right, or my world is broken
<MutantTurkey> waltman: it's not even my server
<MutantTurkey> xD
<MutantTurkey> @next
<PennBot> Another Satisfied Customer! NEXT
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-23
<InHisName> Good Evening, Folks !
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> Morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<adom> someone remind me in screen copy mode, what the keys are to start and stop selecting text?
<adom> nvm got it
<waltman> adom: I always use the mouse to select text in screen. I never remember the keys either, and even when I do I find that interface slower and more awkward.
<InHisName1> Hi logged in via rdp / vnc into my main machine in window :1   while main :0 still running.
<MutantTurkey> wow nice
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: whoohooo 95 upvotes today on reddit!
<MutantTurkey> I never no if anything goes through because my connection is so flakey
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: what?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: what was upvoted
<MutantTurkey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/comments/q2zuc/eat_your_own_dog_food/
<PennBot> Title: Eat your own dog food. : Libertarian (at www.reddit.com)
<jedijf> politics..boring
<jedijf> linux philadelphia
<jedijf> nada mas
<jedijf> i thought for a second you were going to promote
<pleia2> +1
<jedijf> Arch Women
<MutantTurkey> who cares!
<MutantTurkey> I am a internet sensation with 105 upvotes
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: at least upvote me.
<jedijf> done
<MutantTurkey> good man
<jedijf> btw, arch women is real
<jedijf> http://archwomen.org/index.php/2012/arch-women-is-underway
<PennBot> Title: Arch Linux Women is Underway (at archwomen.org)
<MutantTurkey> wow
<MutantTurkey> cool
<MutantTurkey> 59 points and rising!
<MutantTurkey> https://groups.google.com/group/comp.sys.next.announce/browse_thread/thread/6af5808c84a771fc/042c02b1b5992dd3?pli=1
<MutantTurkey> good read
<PennBot> Title: WorldWideWeb wide-area hypertext app available - comp.sys.next.announce | Google Groups (at groups.google.com)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-24
<cprofitt> jedijf: ping
<jedijf> cprofitt: pong
<cprofitt> hey... any particular day on the weekend better than another?
<jedijf> nah, just ping me and we'll do it
<cprofitt> sounds good.
<jedijf> it's all one big day
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> except, hopefully, some sleep in the middle
<jedijf> or more coffee
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: 112 upvotes
<MutantTurkey> 210 up votes 100 down votes
<MutantTurkey> 256 up
<MutantTurkey> public sentiment remains at 68%
<InHisName> Good late nite, y'all
<InHisName> Wooo Hooo, I got the xrdp to open the desktop on remote login.
<InHisName> Now looks like I need to run everything via rdesktop localhost mode to access it.   I cannot run stuff in base :0 screen level and expect to access it remotely.   So looks like I need to run it all at the :1 level instead.
<InHisName> Good morning, now off to bed.
<InHisName1> Starting RDP on remote machine just takes it away from the rdestop.
<InHisName1> So I can leave rdestop running and still be able to login remotely.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<JonathanD> Happy Friday.
<JonathanD> 73
<waltman> 73?
<teddy-dbear> morning
<waltman> morning
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: 192 points
<jedijf> i am still sitting at 1, last i checked
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> at 1 what?
<MutantTurkey> overall?
<MutantTurkey> i'm at 396 total
<jedijf> i'll wait until after the weekend to shameless self promote
 * jedijf has pride
<MutantTurkey> oh okay
<MutantTurkey> :p
<InHisName1> Good morning every one
<JonathanD> morning
<InHisName1> MutantTurkey: I tried to up your blog, but it gave me a hard time logging in.
<MutantTurkey> my blog?
<InHisName1> your reddit thing
<MutantTurkey> oh :p
<InHisName1> any see this yet ? https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat
<PennBot> Title: Wat Destroy All Software Talks (at www.destroyallsoftware.com)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-25
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> morning
<MutantTurkey> after emailing someone about something on craiglsist  i lost the link to the item i wanted to buy
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> can I find it out somehow by their email address
<MutantTurkey> also craigslist's page not found is a cosway
<MutantTurkey> cowsay
<MutantTurkey> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/sys/2850372167.html
<MutantTurkey> lo
<MutantTurkey> lol
<jedijf> erstazi: any idea on my vbox seg fault?
<jedijf> it works like 1% of the time
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-26
<beta0x64> so, I have a $1,500 deposit for my electric bill :[
<InHisName1> beta0x64: that's it just a half message ?
<beta0x64> yep. just felt like saying that
<jedijf> resorting to food in jam announcements
<waltman> jam?
<waltman> oh, that.
<rmg51> what, no oreo cake?
<waltman> Sadly I don't think I'll be able to make it.
<jedijf> darn
<jedijf> rmg51: no cake...no people
<erstazi> jedijf: VBoxManage --version and pastebin the full error that you get for the segfault please
<jedijf> erstazi: i think it ram
<jedijf> erstazi: just ordered new ram....will try that
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-18
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs and turkeys
<jedijf> teddy-dbear has power \o/
<teddy-dbear> yes I do :-[
<rmg51> RadioShack 11:00 A.M. yesterday
<ChinnoDog> Did it cost you a small fortune?
 * jedijf bets 90'ish
<teddy-dbear> jedijf: is 10 dollars low
<rmg51> 105 with tax
<JonathanD> radioshack? :(
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> not much choice
<rmg51> I needed it rightn away
<rmg51> no tunes without power :P
<rmg51> no tunes with power
<rmg51> Pandora is down:P
<rmg51> back to Rhytumbox
<MutantTurkey> try spotify
<MutantTurkey> it's really great
<waltman> ...unless you want to listen to some pink floyd or zepplin :(
<MutantTurkey> or ac/dc... beatles...
<MutantTurkey> but I already have all of those on CD!
<rmg51> Pandora is up again
<rmg51> try Dread Zepplin :-D
<MutantTurkey> dead zepplin
<MutantTurkey> red zepplin
<rmg51> http://www.dreadzeppelin.com/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-19
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey.
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs and turkeys
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: does your greeting not include paulproteus ?
<teddy-dbear> only if he fits in
<InHisName> protozoa ?
<teddy-dbear> is he a people a dog or a turkey?
<InHisName> bacteria ?
<InHisName> what about a log ?
<InHisName> or a COT ?
<teddy-dbear> that would make him below notice
<InHisName> or a Lord ?
<teddy-dbear> file them under peoples
<InHisName> stump too ?
<teddy-dbear> if he's not left over tree
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<InHisName> I used to save ALL my tabs in FireFox to a bookmarks folder.   I can't seem to find that action, Where to look ?
<teddy-dbear> it should be under bookmarks - bookmark all tabs
<MutantTurkey> i'm here I'm a turkey
<MutantTurkey> i'd really love to get my blog going as "mutantturkeytalk"
<MutantTurkey> but ya know
<ChinnoDog> That is too long
<ChinnoDog> turkeytalk.com <- shorter
<ChinnoDog> letstalkturkey.com <- just as long but familiar
<ChinnoDog> giblets.com <- shortest
<MutantTurkey> I mean i already have mutantturkey.com
<MutantTurkey> so who cares
<ChinnoDog> ooh. You mean the name of your blog not the  URL
 * ChinnoDog nominates "giblets" as a better name
<jedijf> blogging is hard
<ChinnoDog> Mine is neglected again. I need to develop a habit where I write a post twice a week or something.
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: I see it in ubuntu 32 bit 12.10,  but not in ubuntu 64bit 12.10,  Both running firefox 18.02   wow!  The line "bookmark all tabs"   is missing from the 64 bit machine.  All other things being the same.
<InHisName> Might that be a setting diff somewhere ?
<rmg51> this is a 64-bit laptop and it's there
<MutantTurkey> weird
<MutantTurkey> that weird
<rmg51> same versions of both
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<MutantTurkey> okay so I am looking at internet plans
<MutantTurkey> any recommendations?
<MutantTurkey> what is Mbps vs actual download rates?
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, google.
<waltman> Well, in theory the Mbps IS the actual download rate...
<TheLordOfTime> Mbps = Megabits.
<waltman> per second
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> https://www.google.com/search?q=megabits+to+megabytes&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb
<TheLordOfTime> yes, i know, its firefox searchification, but...
<TheLordOfTime> still.
<TheLordOfTime> 15 Mbps in theory is about 1.875MBps
<TheLordOfTime> MBps = MegaBytes per second
<TheLordOfTime> emphasis on the "in theory" part
<MutantTurkey> gotcha
<TheLordOfTime> because theory vs. actual is very different.
<MutantTurkey> so I want like 4MB/s down and 2/MBs up
<waltman> I'm going to give MutantTurkey a pass this time because he just spent the last hour at the open bar after today's engineer's week reception :)
<MutantTurkey> is that realistic?
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, outside of a datacenter, no.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: nope... because they wouldn't let me
<MutantTurkey> :[
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, not reliably realistic at least.
<waltman> HAH
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, what "plans" are you looking at
<MutantTurkey> TheLordOfTime: I mean I have 2/MBs at my house?
<MutantTurkey> with FioS
<TheLordOfTime> LINK OR DIE
<MutantTurkey> none yet, their websites are horrible to navigate
<waltman> I get 3 with comcast
<MutantTurkey> just looked at verizon and comcast so far
<waltman> down
<MutantTurkey> how much up?
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, what location are you at
<MutantTurkey> East Falls hopefully
<TheLordOfTime> (also, I get 54Mbps download speeds, theoreticak 6.75MB/s, actual is about 3MB/s
<TheLordOfTime> but its not cheapish)
<MutantTurkey> TheLordOfTime: I mean why don't they give you actual rates?
<MutantTurkey> doesnt that violate the contract?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: in the city best bang for buck is comcast
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, probably regional usage at least.
<MutantTurkey> comcast has 50mbps @ 60 bucks...
<jedijf> and i hate comcast
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: me too
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, tbh, 54Mbps is the down speed i get on campus.
<TheLordOfTime> but its not via Comcast.
<MutantTurkey> fios has not gone down once since I moved to it a long tim eago
<TheLordOfTime> and campus has a TON of bandwidth at least
<MutantTurkey> drexel has me spoiled :p
<TheLordOfTime> having said this, at my apartment, well...
<jedijf> fios is stooopid high in the city proper - a hivemate just went thru this in gtown residence
<TheLordOfTime> ... business calss :P
<TheLordOfTime> class *
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: long wire
<MutantTurkey> I get like 20M/s at drexel
<MutantTurkey> the thing is, I don't need TV
<MutantTurkey> it's all this bundle crap
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, i get less, but closer to 15MB/s on campus here, at carnegie mellon i had in the range of 30MB/s.
<MutantTurkey> nice :-)
<MutantTurkey> TheLordOfTime: also depends on your test server
<TheLordOfTime> at my apartment, its irrelevant, business class :P
<MutantTurkey> lucky
<TheLordOfTime> MutantTurkey, how about the other side of the state? :P
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you almost have to take the bundles or you burn dollars
<TheLordOfTime> agreed with jedijf
<MutantTurkey> but isn't 20megabits 2.5 Megs down?
<jedijf> my fios in abington is 15/5 for 55 iirc
<MutantTurkey> anyone used clear? I dunno that's an option
<JonathanD> I was using clear until recently.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: that's exactly what we have
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: and?
<JonathanD> Then the local tower went away.
<MutantTurkey> ah
<JonathanD> and the quality collapsed.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: I know a field tech, since they were bought things have gone downhill
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: completely useless for online gaming but acceptable otherwise.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: i have clear that i don't use as a backup - i actually use phone as first backup, clear is now relegated to second on the road internet connection
<MutantTurkey> I don't know what i have at home, but I need to check
<JonathanD> I hate comcast but now we have them.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: and it's how good or bad?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: clear?
<JonathanD> or comcast?
<MutantTurkey> that and comcast
<JonathanD> it was pretty good. Ok speeds, not super fast. The latency was the biggest issue.
<JonathanD> comcast quality wise has been ok so far.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<JonathanD> But they're comcast.
<MutantTurkey> comcast has a "Performance" one for 35 a month.. that's 20d/4u
<jedijf> that's the win
<MutantTurkey> oh dang it's some special.... I dunno
<MutantTurkey> gah
<MutantTurkey> no I am not getting sucked in with a special
<JonathanD> I had no desire whatsoever for cable but getting it without is nearly impossible.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> can you still get just basic cable?
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<MutantTurkey> ever heard of RCN philadelphia?
<MutantTurkey> I just googled it and it came up
<JonathanD> Heard of yes. But thats all.
<MutantTurkey> that's 40 a month for 50mb and 6 up
<MutantTurkey> gah no service in my locatio
<MutantTurkey> adsfasfdkj
<MutantTurkey> very infuriating
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-20
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName1> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and any one/thing that doesn't fit those categories :-D
<HowdyDoody> I noticed that my backup machine was NOT using my /boot and /home mounts, so tried to fix  and now am greeted with grub> prompt.    How can I tell if the /dev/sda5 was mounted to /boot yet ?   What commands to give to get it to boot it ?
<HowdyDoody> no grubbers around today ?
<ChinnoDog> I don't understand what you were trying to do
<HowdyDoody> trying to boot system, doesn't finish booting
<ChinnoDog> What was it doing before you made changes?
<jedijf>  jedijf> grub2?
<jedijf> 15:53 < ArchBot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MutantTurkey> do I need to give out my ssn if I am renting an apartment?
<MutantTurkey> like, about to sign the lease,
<MutantTurkey> j/w
<ChinnoDog> Pretty sure it is unavoidable if you are going to let them check your credit
<ChinnoDog> I stand corrected. But, they are going to have your SSN even if they pull your credit without it. http://www.bills.com/credit-reporting-without-a-ssn/
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: what?
<MutantTurkey> they shouldn't have my SSN ever
<MutantTurkey> ssn shouldn't even be an identifier
<MutantTurkey> thats what pisses me off :p
<MutantTurkey> it's something that has nothing to do with anything else, and has become a national ID system
<ChinnoDog> Don't shoot the messenger. I'm just telling you what I know.
<MutantTurkey> yep :p
<MutantTurkey> just ranting in general
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-21
<InHisName> I have a / with grub and wish to add to it a /boot partition, what do I change in grub to fix it besides the fstab ?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and anyone else who doesn't fit any of those categories
<InHisName> morning
<ChinnoDog> woof
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon!
<ChinnoDog> i wish i had some bacon
 * InHisName might have a cold
<waltman> cold bacon?
<ChinnoDog> Cold bacon compress. Doubles as lunch.
<ChinnoDog> I found the keyboard of my dreams but it is $222 :-(
<ChinnoDog> http://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/index.php
<InHisName> But, ChinnoDog, the keytops aren't OLEDs that are reprogrammable.
<ChinnoDog> But it looks comfy and it fits on my keyboard tray and it does no thave the tenkey
<ChinnoDog> And really, I'm never going to reprogram the keys.
<ChinnoDog> (Unless I change the language of the keyboard but I depend on the keys to be the same for that)
<InHisName> Lots cheaper than the lighted one,  Maybe 93% less than last price I saw for that fancy-smancy one.
<ChinnoDog> I just want a comfortable ergonomic keyboard that is narrow enough that I can keep my mouse on my tray. I don't use tenkey so tenkeyless is ideal.
<ChinnoDog> And I don't want to do this --> http://www.teamliquid.net/blogs/viewblog.php?id=215345
<InHisName> Go for it then
<ChinnoDog> I am not going for it. I do not have $200 to burn
<InHisName> He sawed it off, HA!
<ChinnoDog> You would think that would break the keyboard, right? lol
<InHisName> Sure would expect the circuit board to be ruined.  Unless designed to be 'separate' enough to saw in right place.
<ChinnoDog> I don't think Microsoft intended for users to hack off the tenkey
<ChinnoDog> I have an urge to try it but I am not going to.
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I will just use a mouse bridge
<InHisName> do like an organ with two ranks.  Put the mouse on shelf over the keyboard.  You don't stare at keys do you ?
<ChinnoDog> I don't look at the keys at all.
<ChinnoDog> I never have. I learned to type properly. My roomies in college thought it was weird that I would turn to look at them while speaking even though I was still typing on IRC
<MutantTurkey> 5~I dunno I dont look at keys  but I also mess up a lot
<MutantTurkey> but I don't need to look at my messups, I k just know that I made them
<JonathanD> My mouse is already in my keyboard. Can't get it any closer.
<MutantTurkey> i need to work onm my typing skills really.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: that's what I'm saying
<MutantTurkey> i wann nub keyboard for the deskop
<JonathanD> You can get one.
<MutantTurkey> I know
<JonathanD> they're under $60 now
<ChinnoDog> Where? (besides the Thinkpad one)
<MutantTurkey> that's the one
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: the thinkpad one.
<JonathanD> http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/Lenovo-ThinkPad-USB-Keyboard-with-TrackPoint/1854006.aspx?cm_mmc=ShoppingFeeds-_-GoogleBasePromo-_-Keyboard/Mice/Input%20Devices-_-1854006_Lenovo%20ThinkPad%20USB%20Keyboard%20with%20TrackPoint_LVO-55Y9003
<ChinnoDog> The reviews I've seen on those suggest there is a technical problem with typing over 40wpn
<ChinnoDog> I type at 115wpm so that would be a serious impediment.
<ChinnoDog> I mean, I used to type at 115. I'm getting old, typing is getting slower. Right, jedijf?
<MutantTurkey> my tying is terrible anyway
<waltman> ChinnoDog: You need one of these -- http://www.pfusystems.com/embedded-keyboard/hhkb/index.html
<MutantTurkey> doesnt matter when you are programming
<waltman> sure it does!
<waltman> well, it depends on the language, I guess
 * waltman wants a clicky keyboard that plays well with OSX.
<MutantTurkey> I got 89 wpm on a tester wiht 6 mistakes
<waltman> I mean, I'll use it 99% of the time with linux, but it would make me happy if it had an apple key instead of a windows key.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: correction, *7* mistakes!
<MutantTurkey> waltman: do they make aftermarket mac keybaords?
<JonathanD> I am out of red jelly beans
<waltman> MutantTurkey: they do
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I don't think the mac keyboards would be good form someone with typing issues and wrist problems
<MutantTurkey> they are nice otherwise though
<ChinnoDog> waltman: That is neat but not ergonomic
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: 6 month follow up on my dad's T61. His biggest complaint is the lack of a ergonomic keyboard.
<MutantTurkey> I was sort of shocked
<waltman> the cs dept sysadmin has one. it's nicely compact
<MutantTurkey> the hhk?
<JonathanD> I like my thinkpad keyboard, personally
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: but at work I elevate it so theres a bit of a angle
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: I think we are going to buy him one to plugin in. HE types a lot.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: how fast do you type?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: no idea.
<MutantTurkey> I mean one of his projects was transposing entire books
<MutantTurkey> so
<waltman> We've got big ol' logitech wireless keyboards in the lab. They're big and have way too many keys, but they're the first ergonomic keyboards I've tried that don't annoy me.
<MutantTurkey> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/secrets-and-sovereigns-daniel-paul-morrison/1006445061?ean=9780974943800
<waltman> it's only a tiny bit ergo
<MutantTurkey> I got a new logitech mouse for like 15 bucks used on amazon - it's awesome
<MutantTurkey> and no visible laser! (I guess it's infared?
<MutantTurkey> hmmm... drexel med is joining drexel full
<MutantTurkey> interesting
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: it actually reads your mind. The eye is just for show.
<ChinnoDog> I think it is down to Logitech wireless wave, MS comfort desktop 5000, or MS natural ergonomic 7000
<JonathanD> Meanwhile it's broadcasting each thought to the government.
<ChinnoDog> mental keylogger
<ChinnoDog> waltman: I agree they are all only a little bit ergo. sigh
<ChinnoDog> The logitech one is a monstrosity
<waltman> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-keyboard-k350 is the one we have
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I should just buy a mobile keyboard. The problem is that I need to be sure it has full sized keys. http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/p/sculpt-mobile-keyboard/T9T-00001
<MutantTurkey> btw anyone see google glasses yet?
<MutantTurkey> wow!
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I will take my measuring tape to Microcenter later and play with some keyboards
<MutantTurkey> heh
<ChinnoDog> what are google glasses?
<InHisName> digital display glasses.    ie. bicyling mph, bpm, rpm etc right in the glasses.
<InHisName> Sorta like what terminator saw
<MutantTurkey> the first wave of AR devices to hit the market I think
<ChinnoDog> Oh yea, I saw those. I've been waiting for those to appear for so many years now...
<ChinnoDog> I first saw those on TV in... 1997?
<MutantTurkey> late 2013 early 2014 introductory price: 1,500
<MutantTurkey> totally worth it
<ChinnoDog> This is not the only technology that provides this type of display
<ChinnoDog> It is interesting this is the first one that made it
<ChinnoDog> (to mainstream)
<waltman> You think we've got problems with driver distraction *now*?
<ChinnoDog> You don't have to look down with the glasses though
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> they'll say "turn right now"
<ChinnoDog> I suspect people aren't going to be all that good at focusing on both distant and near field areas of their vision at the same time though
<MutantTurkey> with a binkly error
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: yeah I don't know how that works
<InHisName> Most of the previous ones, required to be in dark room, not outdoors.
<MutantTurkey> I assumed that sort of fkaed it or something
<MutantTurkey> faked
<MutantTurkey> can you make something look far away?
<ChinnoDog> There was a competing technology that used a prism embedded on the surface of a pair of glasses to refract the display image. idk what ever happened to that
<ChinnoDog> I think the glasses use a moving mirror but I haven't researched it extensively. It looks similar to the moving mirror prototype I saw.
<ChinnoDog> I've always wondered if this fancy display technology is really necessary. I mean, the body is capable of converting recignizable signals any any serves into the proper sensory inputs
<ChinnoDog> There are people that "see" through electrodes implanted in their tongue as well as through cameras that convert visual information into sounds
<MutantTurkey> I'd prefer juts a signal
<MutantTurkey> why even bother with tounge?
<MutantTurkey> nevers
<ChinnoDog> And if you wear a pair of goggles that inverts your field of vision after a few days you won't be able to tell it is inverted anymore
<MutantTurkey> just hook me up to usb
<ChinnoDog> That is what I am saying... Can't we just convert the signal into a form our body will recognize and plug it in?
<MutantTurkey> couldn't we just sever some useless nerves or add new ones and hook that up to signals?
<MutantTurkey> you do need to train the body though
<ChinnoDog> That is true but most of the "traning" is biology... our brain just does it.
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/USB_to_Brain
<MutantTurkey> right, easy for babies, not for people maybe
<ChinnoDog> I wouldn't make assumptions like that. Some things change as we get older but not everything.
<waltman> babies aren't people?
<pleia2> ChinnoDog brings abortion debates to whole new levels
<ChinnoDog> Hey. I didn't differentiate between babies and people. That was all turkey talk.
<InHisName> starting anac(h)ronistic cron     (spelled wrong, from memory)
<InHisName> runlevel compatibilty
<InHisName> I see those after logging into ubuntu, then returns to login screen
<InHisName> I'm guessing something to do with video drivers ?
<jedijf> zip up your usb port
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-22
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<ChinnoDog> bacon, canadian
<InHisName> bacon, mexican ?
<rmg51> bacon, cooked
<InHisName> bacon, LIVE
<rmg51> MutantTurkey bacon :-D
<ChinnoDog> Given how much we have changed turkeys in the past 200 years I think it is safe to say that any bacon is mutant turkey bacon.
<ChinnoDog> s/any bacon/any turkey bacon/
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and anyone else who doesn't fit those categories
<InHisName> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and anyone else who doesn't fit those categories, and bears too
<ChinnoDog> Morning peeps
<MutantTurkey> I loike bacon
<MutantTurkey> I like bacon
<ChinnoDog> My mini screwdriver set broke. I'm thinking I might buy this. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008HYVG6I
<jedijf> waltman: what do you think of this elton remake
<waltman> umm, what elton remake?
<jedijf> sorry, i just presume that you are listening to xpn 24-7
<jedijf> it usually works
<waltman> nope.
<waltman> I listen to it home, but very rarely at work
<jedijf> it's my office background music
<rmg51> Pandora :-D
<rmg51> I listen through pithos
<waltman> I can stream it through itunes.
<waltman> or their ios app. :)
<rmg51> and no ads
<MutantTurkey> spotify....
<MutantTurkey> I'm trying to grep for lines containing <
<MutantTurkey> but it's being weird
<MutantTurkey> grep "<" test.fasta gives me 0
<MutantTurkey> and grep "\<" test.fasta gives me all the lines
<MutantTurkey> any ideas?
<jedijf> grep \> test
<jedijf> works for me
<jedijf> no quotes
<waltman> I just tried grep \< and it worked as well
<jedijf> oops i tested greater than....freudian
 * jedijf > MutantTurkey 
<jedijf> no age jokes
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-23
<waltman> *yawn*
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-24
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<ChinnoDog> bacon.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-17
<InHisName> I just rebooted and machine came up with NEW IP address  192.168.101.107  it used to be 106.   How to tell dhcp to use 106 and NOT make it static ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: create a reservation
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> JonathanD: it uses something called dnsmasq but cannot find notes on creating reservation.  Guide me to where to find instructions.  The word reservation is not in man page dnsmasq
<rmg51> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
 * InHisName asks for forgiveness in first asking a question rather than the standard 'good morning'.
<teddy-dbear> no
<InHisName> does dnsmasq support reservations ?
<InHisName> I managed somehow to force dnsmasq to use 106 instead of 107.
<InHisName> Stopped service,  edit dnsmasq.leases file and canged 107 to 106 saved it.   Then started service again.  Booted the 106 machine.   It got it.
<InHisName> I googled til the turnips bled, but never saw those kinds of notes.
<InHisName> Did I cheat something or other ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: where did you find .leases?
<InHisName> Now I have 192.1368.101.106 and all is working great once again.
<InHisName> /var/db/dhcmasq.leases was linked to /mnt/kd/dhcmasq.leases.   I changed that one.  It seems to re-write an update to it every few minutes.  So I stopped dnsmasq, made chages, saved. Then started it again.
<JonathanD> huh.
<JonathanD> I don't know about dnsmasq, but .leases is generally a generated file.
<JonathanD> so your change will eventually be thrown away.
<InHisName> It's on my 'router' an astlinux system
<InHisName> Seems to be generated all the time, but appears to be read once when starting.
<InHisName> It's been over 15 minutes, I'll check it now to see what's changed in .leases file
<JonathanD> InHisName: it'll still be wiped out eventually.
<JonathanD> so it'll break again.
<JonathanD> you need to edit dnsmasq.conf
<JonathanD> # Always allocate the host with Ethernet address 11:22:33:44:55:66
<JonathanD> # The IP address 192.168.0.60
<JonathanD> #dhcp-host=11:22:33:44:55:66,192.168.0.60
<InHisName> It has re-witten the file once a minute.  Each time STILL has the 192.168.101.106  and it appears to NOT be changing back to the bogus 107 number.  the IP of this machine is still 192.168.101.106 also.
<InHisName> Looks to me that dnsmasq reads the last written .leases file for its starup and goes with what it read in.
<JonathanD> InHisName: .leases is a state file.
<JonathanD> InHisName: it's where dnsmasq writes it's states... the reason it reads it on startup is to get back into the orig state on restart.
<JonathanD> InHisName: but when the lease expires, and your box asks for a new ip, it may or may not give it the same one unless you set the config file to do so.
<InHisName> It was maintaning 106 for 6-8 years.  Then with this power outage for 38 hours.  It changed it.   I think I forced to back to stay.
<JonathanD> *shrugs* until the next power outage.
<InHisName> What command to use to see the time remaining on the lease ?
<JonathanD> usually you'll get the same ip if you still have it when yours expires.
<JonathanD> whihc is why a power outage can break things, if it's down past the expire point.
<InHisName> That's what I am hoping
<JonathanD> InHisName: if it's not in the leases I'm not sure.
<JonathanD> InHisName: if you set it in the config file, though, it will always get the same ip, no matter what.
<InHisName> It is NOT static
<JonathanD> that wouldn't make it static, just statically assigned dhcp.
<JonathanD> it just means when such and such mac addy asks for an address, always give them the same one.
<InHisName> I changed the startup script to do 71 hours instead of 24.   No clue in ifconfig
<InHisName> getting the same one, life is good.....
<JonathanD> InHisName: you'll be fine unless the box is down longer than that
<HowdyDoody> Windows shows lease obtained and expires with ipconfig, but ifconfig apparently does not.  Is there commd to see lease obtained and expiry ?
<square-r00t> grep -iHnR dhc /var/log/*
<InHisName> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<InHisName> sdfl'gjkasdf;lkgfjasd
<InHisName> asd
<InHisName> fasd
<InHisName> gkladfglk'zdhjfg
 * waltman waves to InHisName's cat
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-18
<InHisName> waltman: it was worse than a cat.   A 'stuck' keyboard when switching the KVM back to this computer.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning motly crew
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-19
<pleia2> lopsa east!
<pleia2> you should all go
<pleia2> see you there <3
<waltman> even if I'm not technically a sysadmin?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<turk_a_ducken> alright... i'm rjunning out of name ideas
<teddy-dbear> turk_a_ducken: stay with what we all know
 * waltman awaits the arrival of mutant_turk_a_ducken
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-20
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> WAKE UP everyone !   It's a new day.   Lets start some new conversations about linux/ubuntu etc.
<ChinnoDog> I don't want to.
<ChinnoDog> I mean, I don't want to wake up
<InHisName> Well, ChinnoDog, its afternoon here in this time zone.  Are you awake now, or do you operate some timezone in western China ?
<ChinnoDog> That would be fun but no, I am awake. :(
 * waltman belatedly notes that all of China is in the same time zone.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-21
<InHisName1> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName1> Morning again
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Que Pasa ?
<pvl1_> im soo sore
<InHisName> I have several photo applicaitons.  Which will be able to change X x Y pixels to 460 x 284 pixels ?    A ImageMagick, B gimp, C Shotwell viewer, D. Shutter, E. FireFox
<InHisName> I know one of the non gimp ones did, but I cant find the process to do it now.
<pvl1_> i just use gimp, cuz its the only one i know how to use and it can do everything ive needed
<teddy-dbear> imagemagic can do it
<waltman> imagemagick can do it, and since it's a command like tool it can be easily scripted
<JonathanD> I just did this with imagemagick
<waltman> If you're comfortable with the command line, you can do that easily with imagemagick.
<waltman> actually today I've been writing a new little image cropping tool. in matlab. :(
<InHisName> Wow, that sound better than doing gui messing around with each one.
<waltman> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-processing.php
<InHisName> Just when I was about to ask, you answered first.
<waltman> look for "Inline Image Resize"
<InHisName> Thanks !
<waltman> my cropper is cropping the black edges from stem cell images
<waltman> We have a C++ program that does that, but it was proving to be too hard to maintain.
<InHisName> an auto cropper ?   Or do you get to control what part gets selected ?
<waltman> It's an auto cropper.
<InHisName> Do your images all have 'boring' borders that are easily cropped by an algorithm without loosing anything important ?
<waltman> I converted 543 lines of C++ into 53 lines of matlab :)
<waltman> It's really only the ones from the biologists I deal with.
<waltman> It's a sharp enough border that you can find it automatically.
<InHisName> So, its very predictable what can be cropped from the collections ?
<waltman> The guts of the script is only like 5 lines of code.
<waltman> from the collections?
<InHisName> Not so easy with people / scenery pictures.
<waltman> These are time lapse movies. There are several thousand images, but they're all extremely similar.
<waltman> though this technique would probably work for any pictures with a solid black border.
<InHisName> a video cropper,  spiffy.
<waltman> They're similar enough that I only have to find the crop region on the first image, and then I can use it for everything.
<waltman> The actual cropping is 2 lines of matlab.
<waltman> There's more code to loop over the directory than there is to do the cropping
<InHisName> Now I'm done croppng, brighness & contrast boosting, and rescaling to 460x approx 284.  For the moment, until I have more to do another day.
<InHisName> Umm, how to enter ImageMagick command line mode ?  (and quit too)
<waltman> InHisName: If you've installed it from ubuntu, you should just have to run convert(1) from a shell prompt.
<square-r00t> s/from\ ubuntu//
<square-r00t> e.g.:
<square-r00t> [bts@workhorse ~]$ convert --version
<square-r00t> Version: ImageMagick 6.8.8-7 Q16 x86_64 2014-02-18 http://www.imagemagick.org
<square-r00t> Copyright: Copyright (C) 1999-2014 ImageMagick Studio LLC
<square-r00t> Features: DPC HDRI Modules OpenCL OpenMP
<square-r00t> Delegates: bzlib cairo fontconfig freetype gslib jng jpeg lcms lqr ltdl lzma openexr pangocairo png ps rsvg tiff webp wmf x xml zlib
<square-r00t> InHisName: might help to check out http://www.slideshare.net/bbbart/getting-started-with-imagemagick unless you're trying to do something more advanced
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-22
<InHisName> all worked great except for the -monochrome option.  It gave JUST black and white with NO shades of gray.  gimp was much nicer getting the color out and leaving many shades of gray in.  I only needed one of those so not so bad.
<waltman> -monochrome          transform image to black and white
<waltman> InHisName: In matlab there's a big difference between grayscale images and black&white images.
<waltman> You want -colorspace Gray
<InHisName> Yes, thats it
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-23
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
<pvl1> hello
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-16
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-17
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> Morning rmg51
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-18
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-19
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<jedijf> yinzers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266078
<jedijf> irl - no excuses
<jthan> "yinzers"
<ssweeny> did someone say "yinzers"?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-20
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-21
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to PACS talk to the bear
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples. dogs, hamsters and everything else
<TengokuNoIsan> Good bacon to all, and to all some good bacon!
<waltman> I don't remember if PACS has windows. They're going to be surprised when they go outside!
<rmg51> waltman: the meeting was called at 1pm due to snow
<waltman> Wise.
<waltman> I was driving home from my mom's place in NE Philly when it started. It wasn't supposed to start until 1, but it was more like 12:15 on the turnpike.
<rmg51> we hung around long enough for Teddy to get his own calendar :-D
<rmg51> features him and some of his minions
<waltman> oh?
<waltman> I figured he's still be hibernating this time of year.
<rmg51> one of the guys there always takes a picture at lunch
<waltman> admittedly, it can be hard to tell if Teddy is asleep or awake.
<rmg51> he had a calendar made trough shutterfly
<rmg51> he nas to go to PACS
<rmg51> he the sig leader
<rmg51> linux sig leader
<rmg51> says so right on the sign in sheet
<rmg51> mostly because nobody else wanted to be the leader
<waltman> I'm sure there have been worse sig leaders :)
<rmg51> jedijf: was before Teddy ;-)
<waltman> Like I said!
<rmg51> but only for a short time
<rmg51> people came from near and far to close the door because of all the noise :-D
<waltman> Noise? Teddy's pretty quiet. Is that how he got the job?
<rmg51> jedijf: was the loud one
<waltman> Maybe the word I'm looking for is "stealthy" :)
<rmg51> meditative
<waltman> :)
<rmg51> http://share.shutterfly.com/share/received/welcome.sfly?fid=9c3ceac8c5c06e76&sid=0ActXDdu1cM2LFhA
<rmg51> ^^ Teddy's calendar ^^
<waltman> Clearly as sig leader Teddy wears a lot of hats.
<rmg51> even for a teddy bear
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-22
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<L3gacy> hihi
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-23
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> bye
<teddy-dbear> hi.....again
<lazyPower> magic!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-24
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critter and everything else
<teddy-dbear> hi
<teddy-dbear> bye
<princedimond> konnichiwa people of the intertubes
<rmg51> o/
<princedimond> lol ...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-25
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jthan> waltman: You know this guy? https://sites.google.com/site/akohlmey/
<jthan> I realize he's at Temple, but... ya know... it's pretty close :-)
<waltman> jthan: No, but it seems like I should! It looks like he's doing some very cool stuff.
<jthan> waltman: I have recently been working on compiling and learning to use (very basically) lammps.  He seems to be the most active member on the ML.. Kind of comes across as a jerk via email, but nonetheless realized he was in Philly.
<waltman> "This page describes Tcl bindings for MPI." # OK, now I'm afraid...
<waltman> We're generally working with cells, not molecules.
<jthan> why do I feel like I /just/ read that
<jthan> oh.
<jthan> I did
<jthan> lol
<jthan> his page
<jthan> Yeah.. I would rather be working with cells, too!
<waltman> he's using Tcl?!
<jthan> This is just  side project to get a group going on our cluster
<jthan> Currently trying to work with cell counting in Python, actually.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-26
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-27
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> What Ubuntu release comes after Zesty Zapus?
<jthan> Actually Absurd
<jthan> jk that's a pleia2 question, probably.
<ChinnoDog> I'm all for recycling the alphabet. Maybe with a different theme though.
<ChinnoDog> Also, everyone refers to the releases by the adjective and rarely the noun. Might as well use one word instead.
<jthan> Yeah true
<jthan> The last time I actually used Ubuntu personally was 8.04
<ChinnoDog> We could use cuts of meat. Where is my Bacon release?
<ChinnoDog> If we do that the animal can be the adjective instead of the noun. Bobcat Bacon.
<ChinnoDog> No really. Does anyone know what comes after Zesty? Seems like this would already be figured out by now considering Zesty release in only two months.
<pleia2> it's a Mark Shuttleworth question, he doesn't tell us anything about release name strategy
<ChinnoDog> I guess we'll have to depend on version numbers until then.
<pleia2> Mark's been pretty lax about announcing release names, zapus wasn't announced until four days *after* yakkety was *released*
<pleia2> it was not awesome for developers, had to use placeholders for z-
<pleia2> then mad rush to replace everything once he wrote about it
<pleia2> but these days most of the folks doing that work are Canonical employees, so *shrug*
<jthan> I hope they used an intelligent placeholder
<jthan> ZOME_Z_ZORD_ZERE
<jthan> easy to sed
<jthan> lol
<pleia2> it really is just z- or something
<pleia2> just the letter
<jthan> o
<jthan> that's not convenient.
<pleia2> makes for a lot of busy work
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-21
<waltman> Angry Anaconda
<waltman> My hobby is coming up with Ubuntu release names :)
<waltman> Bashful Boa Constrictor
<waltman> Cheeful Cheetah
<waltman> Deranged Direwolf
<waltman> I'm just an idea guy. Mark's going to have to run with these.
<pleia2> haha <3
<JonathanD> Terrifying Trump
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<icey> JonathanD: that's slightly terrifying...
<JonathanD> icey: heh :)
<ChinnoDog> What ever happened to sadin? He used to be in this channel once upon a time.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-22
<ChinnoDog> Penbot never here when you need him.
<jthan> PennBot is dead
<ChinnoDog> RIP
<ChinnoDog> Saint PennBot lives on in our hearts.
<ChinnoDog> I want to upgrade to Angry Anaconda.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<icey> ChinnoDog: I'm not sure if that's an Ubuntu release or an anatomical reference
<scootsie> hello
<icey> Hi
<teddy-dbear> bye
<ChinnoDog> icey: It could be both. I think Hoary Hedgehog and Breezy Badger are both inappropriate names in disguise.
<icey> indeed ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> clever_names++
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Not morning any more
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning anyone hanging around, today.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> I just updated to 18.04.4.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
